# Complete amateur seeks advice



## aimeefriedland (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, my name's Aimee Friedland and I am an aspiring writer. Lately I have taken great interest in filmmaking, and, in particular, screenwriting. As my, little, knowledge of writing lies in the 'short stories' and 'academic' realms, would anyone be so kind as to offer some "useful" links which would be beneficial for an amateur like me?

Thanks


----------



## Diego (Jun 26, 2007)

I suggest you look at some screenplays:
www.Simplyscripts.com


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 26, 2007)

cool.


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 26, 2007)

email me and i'll send you info on the basics, format guide, tips, etc. that i send to my screenwriting mentees...

maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 26, 2007)

Maia knows absolutely nothing about screenplays.  She just likes having pets.   And getting people's emails.

There are forums and sites that specialize in screenwriting.

I'll send you a personal message.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 26, 2007)

On second thought, what the hell?



The top peer review sites (upload your script, people review it, you review others') are Zoetrope.com   and Triggerstreet.com
It's best to know how to write a script before you put them up there.
Search the MSN and Yahoo groups for screenwriters groups to try out first.
Absolutewrite.com  is a good writing site with some experienced people on it  they have a screenwriting forum among all their others.

http://www.wga.org/  This site has resources for learning...and the format you should use in scripts

http://www.screenwriting.info/index.shtml  there are MANY tutorials on script writing on the web

http://www.keepwriting.com/   more on format 



http://dvshop.ca/dvcafe/writing/beginners.html  This site is EXTREMELY useful...includes some free templates to convert your MS windows into a fortmatting program.  

http://www.celtx.com/  this is a very good free formatting program



Moviebytes is very helpful in many ways  http://www.moviebytes.com/index.cfm


Okay, screenwriting has more format, technique and basic skill than other forms of writing.  You learn it by trying it out, and reading what people say on tutorials and forums.

I'd suggest writing a scene or two in format, then posting it on newbie groups for comments.   Like this one 
http://movies.groups.yahoo.com/group/screenwriting/?yguid=210566734

or this one

http://movies.groups.yahoo.com/group/screenwritershangout/?yguid=210566734

(You need a yahoo email account to join them.  Not a bad thing to have anyway)

Then try doing something a little longer, as you start learning more about how structure of screenplays works.   Yes, download free scripts and read them.  You also get practice reading scripts on triggerstreet and zoetrope, the premiere screenwriting groups.  Free membership.  If you join zoetrope, send me a  "zmail".

Once you can produce a entire script  (and Zoetrope has an area for short scripts...and there are contests and markets for 10 minute scripts)  post it for review and see how it goes.

If you are interested in TV writing, it's a little different.  Try tvwriting.com forums and info

Good luck


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 27, 2007)

mammamaia said:
			
		

> email me and i'll send you info on the basics, format guide, tips, etc. that i send to my screenwriting mentees...
> 
> maia3maia@hotmail.com



why not just put it up here in the forums?


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 27, 2007)

lin said:
			
		

> On second thought, what the hell?
> 
> Good luck



thanks for all the info dude :smile:


----------



## WordWeaver (Jun 27, 2007)

Certainly a "Genius" is somewhat capable of locating her own resources. :rabbit:


----------



## Diego (Jun 27, 2007)

Lin, I am having trouble finding sites for formatting TV, do you have any?


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 27, 2007)

yes i am interested 2


----------



## cas5875 (Jun 28, 2007)

the single biggest peice of advice that i can give you is this.

Don't give up.  Is it possible to get a script optioned without an agent, yes but its not easy unless a trustworthy person is recommending you.

Remember, Agents only get paid if they get your script optioned (remember Movie scripts are never "sold" they are always optioned).  Therefore they will not represent you if they do not think they can get your script optioned.

Also you have to work at it, get to know people in the indusrty and get your stuff out there for other people to see (remember the "trustworthy source"?).

No one is going to gift wrap it for you and say "Oh your a writer, let me be your agent...".  You will have to prove to them that you deserve to be their client. 

Also the first time, or the first six times your script gets shot down, maybe only twean it a little, but remember just because one person says scrap it, doesn't mean it is total garbage.  Different people have different tastes in movies.  If i write the next great action flick but try to get it optioned by sya Reese Witherspoon's production company, chances are i am going to get turned down, get what i am saying?  

Or if its an action flick and the agent reviewing it happens to be a female that only likes romantic comedies Adam Sandler style, i will probably get rejected.  Remember if they dont like the movie, they won't be passionate in trying to get it optioned, and chances are they will not be able to.  Which means chances are they wont try and will just reject you...


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 28, 2007)

> (remember Movie scripts are never "sold" they are always optioned



Rather obviously incorrect.  


Diego,  tvwriter.com

If you are on Zoetrope, join my office for a collection of files on TV writing.  (They're scarce lil suckers, but I found them all by googling...hint, hint


----------



## Diego (Jun 28, 2007)

I've already been to TV writer.com...

Is there a way you can send me those files by e-mail?

I've scoured google a lot.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Stop that, you're wasting space.


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 30, 2007)

> why not just put it up here in the forums?


 
because i have so much in the way of info/tips/site links that i send out as attachments to those who need it, that i wouldn't have time or the space to put it all up here... and anyone who wants the stuff by email can just drop me a line...

btw, i have to keep lin on ignore, because he seems bent on carrying out some sort of vendetta against me and it's bad for my blood pressure to read his rude and too-often outright lying posts... so, i don't know what he's saying here, but for the record, i _do_ mentor lots of apiring screenwriters [among other writer breeds], have done so for years... 

one who first asked for help is still with me 5 years later... and many others have been around for several years, as well... not that i'm that bad at helping them, it's just that they still find my advice/help useful and pop back whenever they need an opinion or an answer...  or help with a new project... and it's all free, so i don't make these offers to take advantage of anyone or just because i'm lonely and need friends...  

hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 30, 2007)

Including me.

Of you've any measure of literary resolve, you'll listen to Maia.


----------



## Diego (Jun 30, 2007)

Maia you helped me, you made me realize that as a 15 year old I have plenty of time to learn


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 30, 2007)

...she pats you on the back?

hmm. I must not be doing it right...


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 30, 2007)

you kids are sooo cute!... glad i helped you to see you've a future, diego... 

and you're not _totally_ hopeless, gv, much as you sometimes like to think i think you are... ;-)


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 30, 2007)

...and that was a hidden insult.

classy.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jul 3, 2007)

lol


----------

